# Aspirin Dosage for Pain



## seniorcats (Dec 3, 2005)

Presley got a bit of a thump and a twist on hisback end when I was working with him earlier (bunny squirm at the wrongtime). I think he may be having some minor pain.Nothing is broken but every now and then as he hops, he takes a walkingstep. He is a little off his food - still eating but not hisusual entusiasm.

Does 120 to 140 mg.'s of baby aspirin for a 6.6 pound rabbit sound about right?

I made him a slurry of pellets, hay bits, some pineapple and a littleno-sugar apple sauce in the blender. He is eating that justfine and some parsley plus a reduced amount of hay. I justwant to be on the safe side if he is bruised.


----------



## Spiced77 (Dec 3, 2005)

i'm not sure how accurate it is, but here's a drug calculator for buns

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 3, 2005)

Useone 81 mg baby or adult(low dose) chewable asprin two times a day.

ed


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this the reason Presley is at the ER Hospital? 

Hope he starts eating and is better.

Rainbows!


----------

